# half price Copper/winter park pass



## sketchyboater (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a 2 for 1 deal from Wells Fargo, and am looking for someone to split it with. All you need is a student ID from a school in CO. I'm in Fort Collins. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Turner (Oct 10, 2006)

Just FYI, I think tomorrow (11/23) is the deadline for that deal. After that it is not valid.


----------



## sketchyboater (Jul 26, 2006)

found a taker, FYI I was told Christy's would still accept the deal today


----------

